# I need a way to keep a tiny dog from slipping through a wrought iron fence. Ideas?



## Maudelynn (Jan 22, 2013)

Iris is so tiny she can slip through the bars on the wrought iron fence that surrounds out place. Are there any solutions for this? Thanks so much


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Get some chicken wire and run it along the bottom part of the fence.
I also have wrought iron fencing. It's no problem for my dogs since they are all huge but when my goats were babies they could fit through.
The chicken wire kept them inside, safe & sound.

I want to add: I used plastic zip-ties to hold the chicken wire in place since I didn't need it permanent....just until the goats got bigger. For longer term you can probably use wire.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

I saw something in a dog magazine to order-- it was a cloth bumper you put around the dogs neck so they couldnt fit through the gaps in the fence...


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If she's not a chewer, there is plastic mesh (quite strong) garden fencing that comes in various colors so you could get black to match wrought iron. I'd attach with wire- twist it tight and bend the end over with pliers to make sure nothing pokes out.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Our picket fence at our last house was wide enough for Mumble to fit through. I bought some plastic hardware cloth made of 1"x1" squares and zip-tied it to the fence all the way around.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I would find some sort of smaller fencing to run along the bottom or something.

Also, never leave her out unsupervised.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

I put this kind of fencing up inside out post and rail to keep our dogs from running in the street while playing fetch. I had to nail it up with "u" shaped nails, but on wrought iron, you could just use cable ties. It's green, so you don't see it against the lawn from a distance. Most hardware stores carry it. 

http://www.lifeandhome.com/galvaniz...48-x-50.html?gclid=CPzS4bjzk7UCFU-d4AodXA4Afg

And, yep, I agree with HollowHeaven, I don't allow dogs out unsupervised...fence is just to slow them down, not replace human management .


----------



## Maudelynn (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks so much for all of these ideas! i think the life and home one is the way to go! 
I never ever let my babies out unsupervised, bu she is a quick little thing so i want to add another layer of protection!


----------

